

Show HN: Our weekend project - HN Showcase, browse "Show HN" posts - ssong

http://www.hnshowcase.com<p>Moses (nnythm) and I browse Hacker News daily. Show HN posts are some of our favorite parts of HN. We wanted to create a way to browse Show HN articles, even those that might not quite make it to the front page. We created http://www.hnshowcase.com last weekend to make discovering projects posted on HN easier. It searches all "Show HN" posts and generates a thumbnail view for each of them. You can sort by submission date, points, and number of comments, and navigate with left/right or j/k keys.<p>We used the following technologies:<p>HN Search API, Pyramid web framework, jQuery, url2png and thumbalizr for thumbnail generation, and dotCloud for hosting.<p>Let us know what you think and how we can improve the user experience!
======
ssong
Direct link: <http://www.hnshowcase.com/>

------
adam-_-
I was tickled by the fact it included a link to itself, for endless browsing..

Nice work though!

------
karmalizer
Nice!

Someone should make a website linking all the little improvements like this
people have made to HN.

EDIT: When I'm on page 2 ordered by date, then click on order by points, it
takes me to page to ordered by points. It should take me to the start.

~~~
lostbit
I guess you haven't been on <http://www.hnsearch.com/apps>. It has not
everything but is a good summary.

------
hacker007
Oh, wow..love the site! I frequently check out "Show HN" posts. I mostly view
the feedback that was given. I like that you included a preview and link to
the comments section.

EDIT: I tried it out more. It would be nice to have a search option too.

------
jamesgagan
Looks great! One suggestion, maybe have the links open in a new window. I know
this annoys some people, but it makes it easier to get back to your site after
looking at someone's project. I don't always remember to control click on the
links.

------
euroclydon
Definitely found some stuff to vote up.

Interactive JavaScript PID Demo: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2810771>

------
andrethegiant
Sweet, bookmarked. Thanks for sharing the services you used too, url2png looks
awesome, can't wait to try it out

------
slater
Nothing much to add except that it's a great idea, and really nice-looking
implementation.

------
sebkomianos
Just so you know, I just finished browsing all 82 pages. Thanks guys! :)

------
tobin
Very slick! I like it a lot (: anything to improve HN is a + for me!

------
scottkrager
Very cool, and very Meta.

------
JonLim
Neat! Definitely bookmarked, I love Show HN posts the most!

------
jvdmeij
Cool! Would love to see endless scrolling in there though.

------
Udo
Awesome, thank you guys!

------
karlzt
why is this better than searching "show hn" on hnsearch?

~~~
ssong
hnsearch is certainly a great way to find the same information, and in fact we
use it underneath to get our data. However, going through hnsearch requires a
few steps and many casual readers might not bother to go there. Since most
"Show HN" posts link to the project homepage, we hope that displaying a
thumbnail of each page in a visual gallery can help views discover interesting
content faster.

------
pp33
Nice!

